# Second morel season?



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't know morels came back in the fall but it seems they did and I missed them. Did find some more oysters and comb tooth.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

NO________________FALL MORELLS NOT morels Poison

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> NO________________FALL MORELLS NOT morels Poison


These are definitely morels. I picked them from the same area this spring. They are water logged because of all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

At least here


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> These are definitely morels. I picked them from the same area this spring. They are water logged because of all the rain we've been getting.



Just saying what I know- there is a look alike morel in the fall that is poisonous in this area


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

There are a bunch of them that have not emerged yet. I'll be checking later this week on them. I'll definitely post if I collect any.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> There are a bunch of them that have not emerged yet. I'll be checking later this week on them. I'll definitely post if I collect any.


 please check before you do- IT IS NOT WORTH THE CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> please check before you do- IT IS NOT WORTH THE CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Only thing I've seen even close to a morel near hear was a false morel, which doesn't look even close. I'll make sure to verify the anatomy before consumption.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yea we got those fake fall ones also. Be careful norm. I quit hunting mushrooms long ago (besides stumpers on my land) after a buddy got real sick and he was a lot better than I at id them.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

I think I have it nailed. Two spored morel. Please do let me know if I'm completely bonkers. Here's the mushrooms, obviously past prime as they are slimy and pretty gross looking. 

Here's after cleanup and sliced in two. The tops opening up is what I've seen in old morels, so that is normal as far as I know.



 Here's a picture I find online showing a drawing of the two spored morel( lower left) with other morels.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

Definitely not the same mushrooms I collected this spring.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

I've always been told if they aren't connected to the stem and the stem runs up them don't mess with em.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I've always been told if they aren't connected to the stem and the stem runs up them don't mess with em.


I've heard that too but is like to see if these are what I think. Can't find much recent on them.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yea no clue man. Lol. 

There's to many variables when it comes to shrooms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Yea no clue man. Lol.
> 
> There's to many variables when it comes to shrooms.


There really are. They do smell like morels. I'm not planning on eating any quite yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> There really are. They do smell like morels. I'm not planning on eating any quite yet.


Besides what i have read i had 2 gramps that taught me morels in spring, yes. Fall- NOOOOOOO


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

I have emailed the expert on mushrooms in our state at Montana State University in Bozeman. Sent pictures and my observations of the mushrooms. Hopefully she'll get back to me soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> I have emailed the expert on mushrooms in our state at Montana State University in Bozeman. Sent pictures and my observations of the mushrooms. Hopefully she'll get back to me soon.


She replied very quickly and said stinkhorn. Yep, definitely stinkhorn. Not poisonous but I'm not going to eating them anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> These are definitely morels. I picked them from the same area this spring. They are water logged because of all the rain we've been getting.


Don't I look like a horse buttdefinitely NOT morels.


----------



## JohnF (Oct 4, 2016)

nooo, a horsesbutt would have eaten them then asked questions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnF said:


> nooo, a horsesbutt would have eaten them then asked questions.


Good point, though I did declare them to "definitely" be morels. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Good point, though I did declare them to "definitely" be morels. Lol



Part of that was my initial stern warning- on purpose I might add- we had an oriental family move into area about 10 years ago -ate what they thought were "fall" morels - it did not go so well. Stuck with me since only shroom I will pick are spring morels.... good on ya doing the research.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Part of that was my initial stern warning- on purpose I might add- we had an oriental family move into area about 10 years ago -ate what they thought were "fall" morels - it did not go so well. Stuck with me since only shroom I will pick are spring morels.... good on ya doing the research.


Thank you for the push in the direction. While they wouldn't have killed me, I guess they would have tastes disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Don't I look like a horse buttdefinitely NOT morels.



Nope. You positively ID'd them before eating. Smart guy.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nope. You positively ID'd them before eating. Smart guy.


Guess I'll just have to wait for spring to get more.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Guess I'll just have to wait for spring to get more.



I've never had any that I can remember. Hear tell they are yummy.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've never had any that I can remember. Hear tell they are yummy.


So yummy and they're just as good rehydrated, so you can pick a ton and dry them out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnF (Oct 5, 2016)

Fry those puppy's up in butter and they taste so good. Just like butter, lol. Actually they are quite a treat. I've never dehydrated any but have had a lot of fresh ones sautéed and they are a delicious springtime treat.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 8, 2016)

Was out back tromping around last night and found one of those like you found norm. First time in person ever seeing one. This one was white as snow.


----------

